# Chris DeGarmo / Queensryche



## jtienhaara (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is the right forum for this post but...

I've been listening to Rage for Order a lot lately (it currently ranks as my fave Queensryche album, above Operation: Mindcrime). I was kind of curious what Queensryche is up to these days, regretted finding out, but in the process I stumbled across this interesting "review" of Chris DeGarmo:

http://www.dinosaurrockguitar.com/new/node/17

It's a good read IMHO, and has me re-evaluating what "rhythm guitar" and "lead guitar" mean to me.

It also makes me want to listen to a few songs from The Warning without hitting "Skip"...!

Johann


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Though I am not a fan of the band, that was still an excellent read with some great food for thought.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

I always liked Degarmo's approach and preferred his playing to Wilton's. Saw them on the Empire tour and they played Mindcrime in it's entirety... was an amazing show... I didn't care for any of the music they made after he left.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Very well done, an excellent read and a good video of a live performance to add another view of him, not just words written a visual aid adding to the overview of the man.


----------



## jtienhaara (Dec 4, 2013)

Cool, I didn't even notice the video when I was at work. Judging by the hair and outfits, I'm guessing that's from before the days of AutoTune. Impressive performance all around.

I'm not a big fan of the Empire disc, though it's been ages since I've given it a spin. But seeing that concert would have been ace, especially with the whole Mindcrime performance!

I wonder how hard it was to come to an agreement about how to play together. In my band days long ago, I could never figure out how to play with other guitarists. I hated playing "lead" or "rhythm", I wanted to do both. I wonder how many other guitarists felt the same way, and would have compromised with me, like a crappy harsh sounding version of DeGarmo and Wilton.

Of course compromise is easier when you've got a singer like Geoff Tate. But what the heck was that bit at the end of the video clip?!? Man, even Bon Jovi never tried to get the crowd pumped up with questions like that.


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Queensryche write phenomenal rhythm parts for their tunes. Inventive and lush sounding. There is always something 'smart' going on - which i love. Nothing to add but that really. I don't love all their tunes - but like enough to consider myself a fan. It's good Metal.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Love QR. Mostly Mindcrime, Empire and Warning.
Saw them open up for Metallica at Copps Coliseum in the late '80s....and they were so good, they actually ruined the Metallica show for me, as the 2 bands were so different in their approach live. Metallica was very loose...Faster, louder, drunker. QR were consummate professionals that really understand the word "nuance".


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

jtienhaara said:


> Of course compromise is easier when you've got a singer like Geoff Tate. But what the heck was that bit at the end of the video clip?!? Man, even Bon Jovi never tried to get the crowd pumped up with questions like that.


Lol...its out of context...I think he was segueing into "I don't believe in love", not releasing his inner Barry White


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I saw Queensryche open up for Twisted Sister at the Masonic Temple ("The Concert Hall") in Toronto, before Warning came out.

They were astonishing. Lots of people walked out when their set was over, avoiding the Twisted Sister show entirely, I suppose, lol.

I really enjoyed the EP, and Warning, and Rage for Order. Some bits of Empire are pretty good too. I never understand the fascination with Mindcrime; I realize it was very successful, but I thought their earlier stuff was a lot better, personally.

DeGarmo is great; one of my favourite players. I was disappointed when he left.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

My brother was at that show too. Bought the EP on 
his way home. Loved it when I heard 'Queen of the Reich'.

[video=youtube;YklSwADBOkg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YklSwADBOkg[/video]


----------

